# Walkers aid diabetes patients - 17th June 2012



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2012)

People are being urged to lace up their walking boots to help patients who have diabetes.

Diabetes UK is holding a 2.5-mile sponsored walk at Melton Country Park on Sunday.

The walk, which begins at 11am, is one of dozens being held across the country

http://www.thisisleicestershire.co.uk/Walkers-aid-diabetes-patients/story-16346247-detail/story.html


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I should think as it's only 2.5 miles they should be urging the diabetics to lace their walking boots up and support themselves?


----------

